# Vikings Signings



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Vikings fill safety void with Williams
> The Minnesota Vikings reached agreement Friday with free-agent free safety Madieu Williams on a six-year deal worth close to $34 million. Williams is flying to Minnesota to sign the contract Friday, reports Adam Schefter of the NFL Network.
> 
> The 26-year-old Williams, who played his first four seasons with the Cincinnati Bengals, is expected to replace Dwight Smith, whom the Vikings cut recently. Smith later signed with the Detroit Lions.
> ...


It said on ESPN that he signed a 6 year deal!!!! Good, bad, or indifferent????


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I hope we can pick up Berrian. That would be two huge needs filled right off the bat.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

You must need more in-opportune drops if you want Berrian.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Damn, I put this in the wrong forum, sorry Mods, please move it to the sports forum.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:lol: I was wondering what this was doing in the hot topics although it does happen to be one. 8)


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

southdakbearfan said:


> You must need more in-opportune drops if you want Berrian.


He doesn't show up too high on the list of dropped passes this year, sounds like a good thing to me.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

southdakbearfan said:


> You must need more in-opportune drops if you want Berrian.


He also had more catches than all 4 Bears recievers combined that they have left.And that was with a lousy QB with no running game.Yes Jackson might not be the right guy to get it to him......but at least we can say might.The bears's QB's....... we all know how they perform. uke:


----------

